# The queston thread



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 7, 2009)

Yuppers,I made a thread like this for your everyday questions

you may ask,you may answer,  I pressed some random keys and now the font is smaller and the pictures are smaller on this forum,how do I fix it


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 7, 2009)

Depends on the browser you're using. On mine, I can press * to make the size 100% again.
On Internet Explorer, the zoom is in the corner, IIRC.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 7, 2009)

Try pressing Ctrl+.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 7, 2009)

If you're using windows, Ctrl and the up arrow key pressed at the same time work too. If it doesn't, just close your browser window, and then open it again.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 7, 2009)

Fixed it,don't forget you can also ask questons


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 7, 2009)

what's a queston

are there more of these


----------



## Zuu (Mar 7, 2009)

This is going to be gone soon. Wow.
Altmershed, whassat in your sig? :O


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 7, 2009)

Last.fm songs and Sentenced lyrics. Good question. This thread is for questions, right?


----------



## Zuu (Mar 7, 2009)

That it is, good sir. Speaking of questions, is anyone else really fucking hungry? I want some pizza with canadian bacon... and olives... and sausage... mushrooms... god damn.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I just need sleep at this point. That's why I'm up at 1 AM posting useless shit in a useless thread thinking of chicks I can't get and chickens I did get.


----------



## Zuu (Mar 8, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I think I just need sleep at this point. That's why I'm up at 1 AM posting useless shit in a useless thread thinking of chicks I can't get and chickens I did get.


Fuck, man. I know how you feel. Everyone I'm interested in is either taken or is way out of my league.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 8, 2009)

Funny thing is, she is neither. (Taken, nor out of my league, that is.)


----------



## Zuu (Mar 8, 2009)

Then what the hell's going on? :/

(still questions)


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 8, 2009)

Nothing. I'm just fucked up in the head. I'm projecting images and hopes that were too good to be true. I thought I could get further than I did. And I'm still on the same level with her, which is just desperately the kind of level I don't want to be on. Shit just I don't know, I have no reason to feel bad exactly because I didn't exactly fuck things up (other people did that for me) and she didn't exactly hate me or whatever. I'm just disappointed in myself for not extracting anything, anything, anything at all.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 8, 2009)

In the Ultimate Marvel universe, will Deadpool ever return to his mainstream self?


----------



## Beautiful Chaos (Mar 8, 2009)

Will the bathroom be back in Saw VI


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone else think Orochimaru is awesome?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 9, 2009)

> Will the bathroom be back in Saw VI


Don't think there will be a sixth one.



> Does anyone else think Orochimaru is awesome?


No because only a select few here are fans of that show and even then they don't like it, as far as I've seen.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 9, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Don't think there will be a sixth one.
> 
> No because only a select few here are fans of that show and even then they don't like it, as far as I've seen.


There will be a Saw VI and as it seems to be carrying on after Saw V its most likely.


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 10, 2009)

Why can so few people appreciate things I am fascinated by? Is the human spectrum really that large?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 10, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Why can so few people appreciate things I am fascinated by? Is the human spectrum really that large?


Quite frankly, it depends of your fascination. There really are no right or wrong opinions in this case. Some people are not open-minded at all, and others explore a bit outside the spectrum, myself somewhat included.

And really, the human spectrum is only as big as a lone person makes it to be, though whether or not society plays a part, I do not know.

Now for the question:

Honestly, what are said interests?


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 10, 2009)

I know I'm not alone in having this fascination, but...

Suicide.

It's a terrible thing, but I can't help but be intrigued by it. In kind of a twisted way, perhaps, although I like to think of it as a more of a psychological fascination. Being driven to the point where someone would take such a large leap of faith (or perhaps a call for mercy, depending on how you look at it) is really, really interesting.

Like I said... twisted.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 10, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> I know I'm not alone in having this fascination, but...
> 
> Suicide.
> 
> ...


Wow. You, too, eh? It's horrible,of course, but a challange to analyze

What's always intriguing to me would have to be the _ways_ it's done. The fact that it's not just one way, but multiple ways-I mean sometimes they cause pain, other times they don't. Is that pain some kind of "last bit of feeling" for the person?


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 12, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> Wow. You, too, eh? It's horrible,of course, but a challange to analyze
> 
> What's always intriguing to me would have to be the _ways_ it's done. The fact that it's not just one way, but multiple ways-I mean sometimes they cause pain, other times they don't. Is that pain some kind of "last bit of feeling" for the person?


I think most people who attempt suicide simply because they want to die, and get rid of the pain, try to avoid the painful methods (makes sense, doesn't it?). People who want to affect other people through their deaths, however, might choose different methods... you know, something "showy", so to speak. But this is just an uneducated guess.

And by the way - I don't think being fascinated by suicide is particularly strange. After all, it _is_ very interesting how a person can be pushed to such desperate measures!


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 12, 2009)

Case in point: Germany this week


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you think it's weird that I can sense people's true feelings for another through dreams but am completely apathetic about everything in this universe?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 13, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> Do you think it's weird that I can sense people's true feelings for another through dreams but am completely apathetic about everything in this universe?


Not nesessarily. When you dream, your brain takes on a different sort of activity, and basically solves (and figures out in your case) situations and feelings you really can't do awake and ative.

So, no, it's not strange at all.  rawr lucky


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 13, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> Not nesessarily. When you dream, your brain takes on a different sort of activity, and basically solves (and figures out in your case) situations and feelings you really can't do awake and ative.
> 
> So, no, it's not strange at all.  rawr lucky


Except I have the strange notion that what the dream told me is wrong and he really DOES hate everybody...

Do you know what a Dhoulmagus is?


----------



## Darksong (Mar 14, 2009)

I like dhoulmaguses ~

Do you know why, whenever I dream of a fairground, someone almost dies?


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 15, 2009)

Side-effect of a mo...vie?


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 15, 2009)

Who the fuck thought up the Great Maze? (SSBB)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 15, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> Except I have the strange notion that what the dream told me is wrong and he really DOES hate everybody...
> 
> Do you know what a Dhoulmagus is?


I hate clowns. Especially anorexic ones.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 15, 2009)

Why do birds
suddenly appear
everytime
you are near?


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 16, 2009)

why do people
post in a thread
about topics
that should be dead


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 16, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Who the fuck thought up the Great Maze? (SSBB)


Sakurai: (laughs)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 16, 2009)

Watershed said:


> why do people
> post in a thread
> about topics
> that should be dead


posting in this thread
it shall be done
till we figure out
the meaning of queston


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 17, 2009)

What is love?


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 17, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> What is love?


An amazing attachment to a person, animal or object that can end up distracting you from other things in life.

Or torture. Either way.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 20, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I hate clowns. Especially anorexic ones.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 20, 2009)

Darksong said:


> What do you mean by this?


Maybe they call it a Dhoulmagus because it's "the final form of a jester who yearned for the forbidden power of a sceptre?"


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 20, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Why do birds
> suddenly appear
> everytime
> you are near?


Because "Close To You" is such an awesome song that The Carpenters can get away with weird lyrics.


----------

